# Are we getting close?



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

due date unknown. FF


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to say, her udder doesn’t appear tight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Discharge looks promising but udder not so much. But some do wait the last minute to fill up. What's her normal?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its hard to tell with you soooo close. Can you back up about 2 ft and take another? Also from her right side. That would be awesone..thanks!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m sorry my daughter took the pic. I will try to take a better one


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s really hard to get a good pic. She’s very cautious of me being behind here and keeps turning away. Like she doesn’t wanna be touched


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I tried bringing her in because it's snowing outside.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She does look pretty close. Could be a 1 day, could be 3-4 weeks. I usually go based off the first day I see an udder growing. That (usually) gets me down to a 5-10 day due date estimate. FF usually start their udder 8-7 weeks before kidding. Does who have kidded before usually start 6-4 weeks before kidding. Of course, there are variables both ways that's just what happens 80% of the time with my girls and I can get pretty accurate with a due date. I would keep feeling ligs, watching that udder, and also her behavior. When they are in labor you will know(Usually, I have been fooled a few times!).


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s been acting weird today but maybe she’s just annoyed with all the attention lol. She doesn’t wanna be touched and she keeps hiding. I wish she would stay in the barn but she is so little that she has found a spot in the electric fence that is just her size to slip through without getting zapped


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you close the door? Goats like to go just outside the herd to kid in a private spot. Maybe she’s lookin for her spot.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Can you close the door? Goats like to go just outside the herd to kid in a private spot. Maybe she's lookin for her spot.


The door is really heavy and hard to close so I had to wait for my husband to get home. But it's all closed up now


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She does look close to me. Once thr udder gets shiny..almost like a balloon blown up as far as it can go. Thats usually when my girls go into labor. The udder gets full and the teats look swollen. Then the vulva will swell a little too. Of course a nice size string of amber colored goo means they are in labor. Heres a picture of one of my myotonics in labor..standing defiantley...not wanting to lay down to deliver..lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She does look close to me. Once thr udder gets shiny..almost like a balloon blown up as far as it can go. Thats usually when my girls go into labor. The udder gets full and the teats look swollen. Then the vulva will swell a little too. Of course a nice size string of amber colored goo means they are in labor. Heres a picture of one of my myotonics in labor..standing defiantley...not wanting to lay down to deliver..lol
> View attachment 196599


Do ff get that shiny tight appearance in their udder?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s 1:15 am in the middle of a snow storm. It feels like 12 degrees outside. She’s arching her back and licking at her sides. I have only seen her yawn a couple times. I’m afraid to go to sleep just in case she’s in active labor


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, FF’s get a tight shiny udder. You’ll know it when you see it. Kinda like a dark colored balloon that’s stretching out. 
Is she staring at walls and nesting? Pressing her head against things? Has her tail drooped off to the side or down?
These are signs of prelabor which can take up to about 12 hours.
Are you watching on a camera?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, FF's get a tight shiny udder. You'll know it when you see it. Kinda like a dark colored balloon that's stretching out.
> Is she staring at walls and nesting? Pressing her head against things? Has her tail drooped off to the side or down?
> These are signs of prelabor which can take up to about 12 hours.
> Are you watching on a camera?


She has pressed her head against the feeder and wall of the barn a couple times. Definitely staring off into space. Her tail has dropped down but she raises it when she arches her back. No we don't have wifi so I don't have barn cams.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are things this morning?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> How are things this morning?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Is that new discharge? Has she had a lot of it?
Her udder looks like it’s getting tighter too.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I haven’t noticed a lot of discharge just some here and there. But that wasn’t there around 3 am when I had last checked her before bed


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed she goes soon for you. Are you snowed in?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Fingers crossed she goes soon for you. Are you snowed in?


We can't get out of the driveway so my husband had to cal into work. These back country roads don't get much attention from city plows


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I can’t say I miss that much snow. lol 
I’ve live in many places like that. The good thing is you have help if she kids soon. Stay warm and keep us posted please.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, keep us posted.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m really hoping she has them today. I have to go to a gastroenterologist tomorrow that’s like 2 hours away and I hate not being here if she’s still holding on to the hostages


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It looks like she is working on it. But how long that takes is anyones guess. Maybe you & hubby could take turns going out & looking at her? Get some naps in too!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> It looks like she is working on it. But how long that takes is anyones guess. Maybe you & hubby could take turns going out & looking at her? Get some naps in too!


Virtual school for two kids leaves no time for naps lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can’t feel her ligaments but I know sometimes they can pop back up if they aren’t truly gone yet. But she won’t stop baaing. Usually she’s quiet and content by herself doing her own thing but she is just walking around baaing


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a stall in the barn that the previous owners turned into a chicken coop. It’s about 10ft by 10ft. Only 4 of my small chickens actually sleep in there at night so I put down fresh new bedding. Installed a second heat lamp and gave her some hay, feed and water. Since it’s attached to the barn she can hear the other goats so I’m hoping she won’t feel stressed out or isolated. It feels like 12 degrees with the wind chill so I’m just trying my best to get her to have babies in a warm space.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Her udder does look tighter now. You look very close. I’m in Tennessee and we haven’t had much of winter but there’s talk of an artic blast this weekend. It’s been crazy windy these last few days and keeps getting colder bleh. I can’t believe I use to survive wv because I whine a lot here in a much warmer place. I’ll be following this thread for baby pictures. Prayers for an easy kidding.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> Her udder does look tighter now. You look very close. I'm in Tennessee and we haven't had much of winter but there's talk of an artic blast this weekend. It's been crazy windy these last few days and keeps getting colder bleh. I can't believe I use to survive wv because I whine a lot here in a much warmer place. I'll be following this thread for baby pictures. Prayers for an easy kidding.


My parents live about 90 minutes away and they don't have any snow at all. It's not fair at all lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww cute little lady!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can’t find her ligaments. I have tried several times this evening and they just aren’t feel able anymore lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds promising ..keep us posted


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I read someone online that if u feel the baby moving, the doe won’t kid for Atleast 12 hours? Is there any truth to that? I can definitely feel a bulge moving around on her right side


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Every situation is different but you probably have enough time for a decent nap. Prelabor can take about +- 12 hours ... so, check her every couple hours and don’t forget we want lots of kid pics


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

She's adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable.

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and show us SEVERAL pictures! Happy kidding!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She is still holding them hostage lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, where are the pictures or is she exercising her right to bust your chops and not let the hostages out yet?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, where are the pictures or is she exercising her right to bust your chops and not let the hostages out yet?


I think she's playing with my head  I was sitting with her around midnight last night to get a sense of how she's doing and my favorite little buckling who I'm hoping is the sire came over for some cuddles


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! He’s a cutie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a sweet boy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Aww, it is pure affectionate sweetness caught in freeze frame. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That looks promising!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She has a whiteish clear discharge right now


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes yes! That stare. She must have kids on the ground now.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s after midnight and she’s having contractions but no pushing yet


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

It's go time! Happy kidding! Please post baby pictures.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 197905


Looking forward to pictures


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

The front legs are out but I can’t get the head to come any closer. She’s so miserable. The teeth I can feel about 1-2 inches from the Vaginal opening. I called the only vet around here and they r closed. I’m not sure what to do. The baby sucked on my finger so it’s still alive


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Is the head facing the vaginal opening? If so you need to pull it out with the contractions. If not gently turn the head so theyre on top of her legs and pull.
You going to feel like you’re pulling too hard but I’ll be ok you have to get it out.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Whatever you do don’t keep pulling the legs until the head is on top of them and facing forward or the head will go back. I hope your vet gets there soon to help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How is it going? Baby out yet?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

The head is facing the opening. I pull with contractions but it’s just not coming out


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@SalteyLove  Do you have an idea to help? @CountyLineAcres


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Put your fingers behind the ears and pull the head out.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can’t get my fingers around his head. I believe the baby has died. The space is just too small


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I can't get my fingers around his head. I believe the baby has died. The space is just too small


I'm so sorry. I had a really bad experience my first couple of times with a Pygmy Nigerian mix. First time she had a giant single and the head flipped back when I pulled. Second time she delivered one with no issues and the second was a dead stuck kid which resulted in a c section so I sold her as a pet and started registered Nigerians. The first time was the hardest because like you I could feel the baby sucking on my finger and it's like I pulled until it died and it just really sucked. It happens. If the baby doesn't make it just remember you did everything you could.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Push baby back in and start pulling again. You don't have a choice if there is no vet you will lose the mother as well. There is still hope for baby. 
You can grab on to the bottom jaw and pull and wiggle it to help get him out.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Grab the bottom jaw and pull HARD

You can usually get a good grip using the bottom jaw. Hell, if it's within two inches, use a gripping tool (disinfected) and PULL. Once the nose comes through, pull the front legs DOWN. 

You may hear a pop and the doe may fall down but you've got to do it.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

My and my husband both tried everything. That baby has been stuck since 6. He’s completely ice cold. She’s so tiny I can’t get anything around his nose or face. Her body completely circumferences his head. Her back end looks so destroyed and she isn’t pushing anymore. I’m afraid I’m gonna lose them both


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

My and my husband both tried everything. That baby has been stuck since 6. He’s completely ice cold. She’s so tiny I can’t get anything around his nose or face. Her body completely circumferences his head. Her back end looks so destroyed and she isn’t pushing anymore. I’m afraid I’m gonna lose them both


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I will try to use a tool to grab his jaw again.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Keep trying the vet too..I’m so sorry this is happening. Can you loop a piece of cleaned bailing twine around the head and leg to pull?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can’t feel the head anymore where she is so swollen. I tried pushing the legs back in to see if I can maybe get it repositioned but it’s just not moving in either direction. The kid is huge compared to her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry. The kid will need to be cut to pieces to remove it. If you can stomach it, do it. If not, do you have a firearm to euthanize the doe?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any luck getting a hold of a vet? They might could do a c-section to get baby out and save the doe...
I’m so sorry hang in there.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

The vet finally answered and said they can’t do anything because they don’t see large animals


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

My husband is putting poppy down right now. She is in just too much pain and nothing is working.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Cut her open and make sure there isn't another baby still alive.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

He just did that. There was no other baby


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Why does raising animals have to be so utterly heartbreaking sometimes


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm so sorry. The kid will need to be cut to pieces to remove it. If you can stomach it, do it. If not, do you have a firearm to euthanize the doe?


This is what my husband and I did. We cut the neck so the body and head would come out separately. It was a horrible experience but it saved my doe


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was Poppy a doe you raised and bred yourself?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this, it’s heartbreaking ((hug))


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry :hug:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Why does raising animals have to be so utterly heartbreaking sometimes


:hug: :imsorry: You two did the very best possible considering the difficulty of this particular birthing.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Whoa I'm so sorry that is horrible. ((Big hug))


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Was Poppy a doe you raised and bred yourself?


Yea she was born here. She was about 18 months old


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I’m glad she’s not in anymore pain. But it’s gonna be hard for a while going outside and not seeing her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I am so sorry. You did the absolute best you could.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm sorry :hug: Livestock can be so hard. When it is great, it is great, but there are always going to be lows like this. You did the best you could. The important thing is, she is no longer suffering in pain.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad she's not in anymore pain. But it's gonna be hard for a while going outside and not seeing her


You did all you could....we all feel for you. So sorry


----------

